# Who here has successfully breeded P's?



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi everyone:

Just out of curiosity who here has successfully breeded P's??








And if you did what type, rhom, nattereri, spilo ect.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

It seems like noone has??????


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i hope to breed reds. i do know that nike has bred some. and some others have to. have you ever breed any.


----------

